# Are there any resources for Quebec French?



## COF

I would like to focus on Quebec French, rather than Parisian French. Can anyone tell me if there are any resources available that deal with Quebec French rather than Parisian?


----------



## JamesWolfe

Hi, I've only ever stumbled across one myself. There's an awesome 
web site called "ToutCanadien." (Use ".com" after the name to get to 
the site. For some reason I'm not able to include a link here. 
????). I particularly like his "Word of the Week" feature, but check 
out the library on this site. The pronunciation and grammar guides 
are the most complete I've ever seen. I only wish they would get the 
sound clips up and available. Everything is free also. Sweet!


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello COF,
I'm not convinced that Québécois is apt for the "Other Languages" forum.
L'*O*ffice *q*uébécois de la *l*angue *f*rançaise, includes the GDT, which may be of interest to you.


----------



## cherine

Hi COF,

This thread is outside the scope of the forum. There's already a list of resources for Québecois and other French varieties/regionalisms in this resources thread.
And I suggest these 2 links: le site du GrandDictionnaire et cette page qui offre qeulques resources et liens utiles.

This thread will be deleted soon.

Regards,
Cherine
Moderator


----------

